# OZ contact?



## abax (Nov 13, 2015)

How might one get an email to OZ about an ebay offering
and how I prefer shipment?


----------



## Hien (Nov 13, 2015)

Glad you ask, I saw OZ offers 3 schlimii for 60.00 (I believe it is an amazingly great deal)
since I don't have any schlimii yet (The funny think is for a long time, I did not think schlimii looks good comparing to manzurii, fischeri, so I did not buy that species at any orchid shows) Now, I just got fischeri & manzurii, I want to get schlimii to complete those similar species .
I know that OZ has many crosses of schlimii, the info says that if you want to buy more , contact , so I email OZ thru ebay twice try to see if I could request to get more then one set of three so I can get all the crosses ,one of each cross (not repeating cross) 
I didn't receive any reply yet, so I am crossing my finger too


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## trdyl (Nov 13, 2015)

abax said:


> How might one get an email to OZ about an ebay offering
> and how I prefer shipment?



Another way though ebay is to contact member or PM John C though Slippertalk. He is very good about replying pretty quickly.


----------



## Hien (Nov 13, 2015)

trdyl said:


> Another way though ebay is to contact member or PM John C though Slippertalk. He is very good about replying pretty quickly.


 I am kind of tempted to contact him by PM, but I afraid that I would upset him for bothering him with something that he may consider not important at all . I imagine most of his plants are premium connoisseur materials and not the package deal like this (for this , I would expect some of his employees to handle my inquiry and not the owner himself)


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2015)

Hien, trying to contact them before actually buying the
plants is impossible as far as I can tell. I suspect it's an
ebay rule rather than OZ preference. However, shipping
is important this time of year and I won't buy the plants
without knowing if they'll ship the way I have to have it.
Good luck.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 14, 2015)

There is no ebay rule that blocks contacting the seller. Actually you are supposed to ask all questions before you bid. On the sale pages there is a contact Seller link to make it easy to ask questions but it's up to the Seller to respond.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 14, 2015)

abax said:


> Hien, trying to contact them before actually buying the
> plants is impossible as far as I can tell. I suspect it's an
> ebay rule rather than OZ preference. However, shipping
> is important this time of year and I won't buy the plants
> ...



If you have an eBay account, you can contact sellers. 
You should see "ask seller a question" near the bottom of a list.
You click on it.


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2015)

I have an account with ebay, but on the particular offering
I've looked everywhere on the page and cannot find the
contact seller...very frustrating.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 14, 2015)

abax said:


> I have an account with ebay, but on the particular offering
> I've looked everywhere on the page and cannot find the
> contact seller...very frustrating.



If you look at the Shipping section of the ebay listing it has a link "Contact Seller".
Or click on the sellers name and it takes you to their info page.
Like this:

http://www.ebay.com/usr/theorchidzone?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Upper right corner is "Contact".


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2015)

I tried so let's see what happens. Probably the damn plants will be gone by the time I get some kind of reply.
Hien I'll let you know if I get a response if you'll let me
know if/when you do.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2015)

I often contact them for info through the eBay listing.???


----------



## Denver (Nov 15, 2015)

my experiences say use the email that Justin provided. John is trying to take a very hands on approach to running Orchid Zone. Also, both the Orchid Zone and the buyer can get a better deal by completing transactions outside of Ebay if it is for non-specific plants (ie, not specific clones offered on Ebay). Also don't forget that since John is taking such a hands on approach, there will be times where it might take a couple of days for him to respond if he is travelling...but overall that is a better situation that if he has a whole lot of different people responding to inquiries


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2015)

I did use that email almost a week ago and sent a message
via ebay as well. Perhaps he is traveling. I know if I ran
my tree nursery like he seems to run OZ, I'd lose very
valuable customers.


----------

